# Shares in Vidanta ????



## 70George2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Has anyone been contacted about shares they own in Vidanta that are valued at $1850 per share?Sounds like a scam to me.Would like feedback.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 29, 2020)

The giant red flag should be that someone contacted you about it out of the blue - that's a scam as a general rule.  Additionally, Señor Chavez isn't in the habit of giving away anything for free; Vida Vacations sold you a right to use a particular resort for a particular amount of time at a particular cost, but didn't sell you shares in anything.  Vidanta is quite good about following the terms of its contracts as they are written and they generally hold their customers to those terms, too.  None of my contracts with them have ever included me owning shares in the privately held company.


----------



## 70George2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Eric B said:


> The giant red flag should be that someone contacted you about it out of the blue - that's a scam as a general rule.  Additionally, Señor Chavez isn't in the habit of giving away anything for free; Vida Vacations sold you a right to use a particular resort for a particular amount of time at a particular cost, but didn't sell you shares in anything.  Vidanta is quite good about following the terms of its contracts as they are written and they generally hold their customers to those terms, too.  None of my contracts with them have ever included me owning shares in the privately held company.


Ty for your reply.I am also quite leary of this /I called the financial office of Vidanta to verify and they gave me a "booking entry" number to give to the Trading company.This is wwhat seemed strange to me.Also at Vidanta they said the transaction must be complete by Nov.3.The trading company wanted me to open account and have 5% of sale of shares in account.This was another red flag.Anyway thanks for your feedback.I did not go for it.


----------



## pittle (Oct 29, 2020)

Did you call the 1-800-292-9446 Customer Service number and get transferred to the Finance Department?  If you called a number a number given to you by the caller or email about this, they would make it sound real. There are a lot of scam emails and calls happening now. 

I got an email from Vida Vacations a couple of weeks ago reminding owners of the actual Vitanta email addresses.  If you got something else to contact the official Vidanta # 1-800-292-9446.  I always remember it as 1-800-AWAY-I-GO.  The Customer Service number has been the same since we first bought in  February 1999.

This was in the email I recieved on October 14th.  It was close to the top of the email.  I just copied and pasted it as it shows up in the email.  It was the first time I remember this statement being in red type and in a box.


----------



## davebmoore32 (Oct 19, 2021)

70George2 said:


> Has anyone been contacted about shares they own in Vidanta that are valued at $1850 per share?Sounds like a scam to me.Would like feedback.


On 10 Sept. 2021 I was contacted by a Mr. Ross Basri of The Stock Broker LTD, Corp in New Jersey notifying me of “shares” that I was entitled to from my timeshare at the Grand Luxxe, Grupo Vidanta, or Royal Marina Vallarta.  He instructed  me to contact the finance department at Vidanta to obtain a Book Entry # for my shares.  After attempting to upsell me on other freebees they gave me my book entry number.  I provided this to Mr. Basri who told me I had 89 shares valued at $1850 each totaling $164,650 USD. He instructed me to contact my bank so he could trade these shares and send the money to that account.  On his recommendation I contacted The Clearing House, Inc. in NYC and spoke with Alex F. David with whom I have had numerous daily discussions.  Alex stated he is the underwriter for Vidanta’s IPO (which appears to be non-existent), he instructed me to open an account with him by wire transferring 5% of this amount, $8,300,on 16 Sept. to activate the account with CitiBank with the beneficiary Vector Casa de Bolsa SA, located at 111 Wall St. NYC 10005, with reference “Sistemas Y Control EMSY, SA DE CV 088001262257”.  Basri was informed and transferred the $164,650 into this account.  Further, Basri informed me that an additional 116 shares previously blocked by Vidanta had been released.  Mr. David instructed me to wire an additional $10,300 on 20 Sept. to activate this additional amount to the same aforementioned account.  A total of $18,600 had been very reluctantly wired from my Wells Fargo account.  Now 205 shares were deposited totaling $379,250, plus my activation amounts which totaled $397,850.  When attempting to withdraw this amount on 22 Sept. I was told by both Basri and David that Vidanta on 20 Sept. was holding the transfer up due to delinquent “Assessment fees” amounting to 13 years at $850 totaling $20,050 which was required to be wired with Mr. David.  I reviewed my Vidanta contract and spoke with Vidanta HQ accounting who stated that I was correct that there is now and never was any assessment fees and that this was a scam.  I googled Mr. Alex Francis David, registered with Morgan Stanley and called him at his office in NYC. This was not the Alex Francis David at The Clearing House who previously rendered to me his CRD#5829569, which is the real Mr. David’s #.  It appears that Mr. David at The Clearing House is impersonating the real registered broker with that name.  Mr. David cancelled my agreement today while I was investigating the bogus assessment fees.  He had told me numerous times that my $18,600 activation fees were totally returnable if the transaction did not complete as these funds, “were my money”, but when asking for the return of my $18,600 activation fees, he stating he would not return them, that they were in Mexico and hung up on me. I notified my bank which has initiated a recall of these funds but advised me that if Vector Casa de Bolsa refuses I will have little recourse.  Please let me know if you have any advice to return my badly needed money.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 19, 2021)

davebmoore32 said:


> On 10 Sept. 2021 I was contacted by a Mr. Ross Basri of The Stock Broker LTD, Corp in New Jersey notifying me of “shares” that I was entitled to from my timeshare at the Grand Luxxe, Grupo Vidanta, or Royal Marina Vallarta.  He instructed  me to contact the finance department at Vidanta to obtain a Book Entry # for my shares.  After attempting to upsell me on other freebees they gave me my book entry number.  I provided this to Mr. Basri who told me I had 89 shares valued at $1850 each totaling $164,650 USD. He instructed me to contact my bank so he could trade these shares and send the money to that account.  On his recommendation I contacted The Clearing House, Inc. in NYC and spoke with Alex F. David with whom I have had numerous daily discussions.  Alex stated he is the underwriter for Vidanta’s IPO (which appears to be non-existent), he instructed me to open an account with him by wire transferring 5% of this amount, $8,300,on 16 Sept. to activate the account with CitiBank with the beneficiary Vector Casa de Bolsa SA, located at 111 Wall St. NYC 10005, with reference “Sistemas Y Control EMSY, SA DE CV 088001262257”.  Basri was informed and transferred the $164,650 into this account.  Further, Basri informed me that an additional 116 shares previously blocked by Vidanta had been released.  Mr. David instructed me to wire an additional $10,300 on 20 Sept. to activate this additional amount to the same aforementioned account.  A total of $18,600 had been very reluctantly wired from my Wells Fargo account.  Now 205 shares were deposited totaling $379,250, plus my activation amounts which totaled $397,850.  When attempting to withdraw this amount on 22 Sept. I was told by both Basri and David that Vidanta on 20 Sept. was holding the transfer up due to delinquent “Assessment fees” amounting to 13 years at $850 totaling $20,050 which was required to be wired with Mr. David.  I reviewed my Vidanta contract and spoke with Vidanta HQ accounting who stated that I was correct that there is now and never was any assessment fees and that this was a scam.  I googled Mr. Alex Francis David, registered with Morgan Stanley and called him at his office in NYC. This was not the Alex Francis David at The Clearing House who previously rendered to me his CRD#5829569, which is the real Mr. David’s #.  It appears that Mr. David at The Clearing House is impersonating the real registered broker with that name.  Mr. David cancelled my agreement today while I was investigating the bogus assessment fees.  He had told me numerous times that my $18,600 activation fees were totally returnable if the transaction did not complete as these funds, “were my money”, but when asking for the return of my $18,600 activation fees, he stating he would not return them, that they were in Mexico and hung up on me. I notified my bank which has initiated a recall of these funds but advised me that if Vector Casa de Bolsa refuses I will have little recourse.  Please let me know if you have any advice to return my badly needed money.



Unfortunately  the money is gone -
As the person at the real Vidanta said "this is a scam"

I am sorry to read your story.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 19, 2021)

Sorry this has happened to you, but it would seem you have clearly been scammed of the $18K. Any time someone is asking you to send money by wire in relation to a timeshare resale transaction, it is 100% scam. So many red flags in this story. WIsh you would have found us here sooner.


----------



## big bird (Mar 7, 2022)

70George2 said:


> Has anyone been contacted about shares they own in Vidanta that are valued at $1850 per share?Sounds like a scam to me.Would like feedback.


I was contacted by Daniel Cechino from Excange Management LLC in Minneapois. I called back and office clerk told me that he was away on a personal emergency. I called again and was given to Richard Vitale. He tol me that Daniel was away on business. He wanted me to set up a security fund account for him to trade these shares with. At first he was wanting me to have a $60,000 account available. I asked for the CRD number which was given as 775539500035 and then asked him for the SEC number which upset him aat he was going to go ahead without me in this transaction without me and that I should go F###  myself  forwasting his time. I checked out their address and could not find one on line that matched what he gave me. Beware and do your homework...


----------



## sceptical timeshare owner (Jun 5, 2022)

70George2 said:


> Has anyone been contacted about shares they own in Vidanta that are valued at $1850 per share?Sounds like a scam to me.Would like feedback.


I have been contacted by a company called Exchange Management LLC out of Minnesota saying my shares are worth $850 U.S. each.  I am a Canadian citizen, still living in Canada so that would be a lot of money for me considering he said I own 166 shares.  I too received two of those numbers  and they said that I had not claimed the first 59 shares so I lost them.  I asked my son in San Diego to do a search for me and he found the same thing - these companies contacting us are fraudulent and are scammers of the worst kind.  I was going to deal with them - I asked for the documents proving I have these shares - from a company called DeSarollo Marina Vallarta which is the name of the umbrella company on my contract with Vidanta but he gave me the phone number to call, so I am not really certain that it was the actual company I called or some scammer pretending to be a representative of that company.  I decided to look up Vidanta going public and fell on this site - with which I had registered a while back but had forgotten.  I am happy that this is where my search took me, as now I know that when Franklin De Santa calls from Exchange Management LLC, I can simply block his call.  

Has anyone been contacted by that man?


----------



## sceptical timeshare owner (Jun 5, 2022)

I have been contacted by a company called Exchange Management LLC out of Minnesota saying my shares are worth $850 U.S. each. I am a Canadian citizen, still living in Canada so that would be a lot of money for me considering he said I own 166 shares. I too received two of those numbers and they said that I had not claimed the first 59 shares so I lost them. I asked my son in San Diego to do a search for me and he found the same thing - these companies contacting us are fraudulent and are scammers of the worst kind. I was going to deal with them - I asked for the documents proving I have these shares - from a company called DeSarollo Marina Vallarta which is the name of the umbrella company on my contract with Vidanta but he gave me the phone number to call, so I am not really certain that it was the actual company I called or some scammer pretending to be a representative of that company. I decided to look up Vidanta going public and fell on this site - with which I had registered a while back but had forgotten. I am happy that this is where my search took me, as now I know that when Franklin De Santa calls from Exchange Management LLC, I can simply block his call.  

Has anyone been contacted by that man?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 5, 2022)

Not sure if it's the same guy, but that doesn't really matter.  I'm constantly contacted by folks that pitch that same sort of scam.  Thanks for the thorough security of my personal identifying information and the prompt corrective action taken for its loss or theft, Vidanta!  You guys are doing great!


----------



## Eric B (Jun 5, 2022)

Sorry, couldn't find the sarcasm emoji....


----------



## cb5 (Jul 22, 2022)

sceptical timeshare owner said:


> I have been contacted by a company called Exchange Management LLC out of Minnesota saying my shares are worth $850 U.S. each. I am a Canadian citizen, still living in Canada so that would be a lot of money for me considering he said I own 166 shares. I too received two of those numbers and they said that I had not claimed the first 59 shares so I lost them. I asked my son in San Diego to do a search for me and he found the same thing - these companies contacting us are fraudulent and are scammers of the worst kind. I was going to deal with them - I asked for the documents proving I have these shares - from a company called DeSarollo Marina Vallarta which is the name of the umbrella company on my contract with Vidanta but he gave me the phone number to call, so I am not really certain that it was the actual company I called or some scammer pretending to be a representative of that company. I decided to look up Vidanta going public and fell on this site - with which I had registered a while back but had forgotten. I am happy that this is where my search took me, as now I know that when Franklin De Santa calls from Exchange Management LLC, I can simply block his call.
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by that man?


I was contacted by Cecil Rhodes from same company.  Seems to be the latest scam. My motto - zero information goes out (including if I even own anything) and zero money.


----------



## haveasunnyday (Nov 7, 2022)

davebmoore32 said:


> On 10 Sept. 2021 I was contacted by a Mr. Ross Basri of The Stock Broker LTD, Corp in New Jersey notifying me of “shares” that I was entitled to from my timeshare at the Grand Luxxe, Grupo Vidanta, or Royal Marina Vallarta.  He instructed  me to contact the finance department at Vidanta to obtain a Book Entry # for my shares.  After attempting to upsell me on other freebees they gave me my book entry number.  I provided this to Mr. Basri who told me I had 89 shares valued at $1850 each totaling $164,650 USD. He instructed me to contact my bank so he could trade these shares and send the money to that account.  On his recommendation I contacted The Clearing House, Inc. in NYC and spoke with Alex F. David with whom I have had numerous daily discussions.  Alex stated he is the underwriter for Vidanta’s IPO (which appears to be non-existent), he instructed me to open an account with him by wire transferring 5% of this amount, $8,300,on 16 Sept. to activate the account with CitiBank with the beneficiary Vector Casa de Bolsa SA, located at 111 Wall St. NYC 10005, with reference “Sistemas Y Control EMSY, SA DE CV 088001262257”.  Basri was informed and transferred the $164,650 into this account.  Further, Basri informed me that an additional 116 shares previously blocked by Vidanta had been released.  Mr. David instructed me to wire an additional $10,300 on 20 Sept. to activate this additional amount to the same aforementioned account.  A total of $18,600 had been very reluctantly wired from my Wells Fargo account.  Now 205 shares were deposited totaling $379,250, plus my activation amounts which totaled $397,850.  When attempting to withdraw this amount on 22 Sept. I was told by both Basri and David that Vidanta on 20 Sept. was holding the transfer up due to delinquent “Assessment fees” amounting to 13 years at $850 totaling $20,050 which was required to be wired with Mr. David.  I reviewed my Vidanta contract and spoke with Vidanta HQ accounting who stated that I was correct that there is now and never was any assessment fees and that this was a scam.  I googled Mr. Alex Francis David, registered with Morgan Stanley and called him at his office in NYC. This was not the Alex Francis David at The Clearing House who previously rendered to me his CRD#5829569, which is the real Mr. David’s #.  It appears that Mr. David at The Clearing House is impersonating the real registered broker with that name.  Mr. David cancelled my agreement today while I was investigating the bogus assessment fees.  He had told me numerous times that my $18,600 activation fees were totally returnable if the transaction did not complete as these funds, “were my money”, but when asking for the return of my $18,600 activation fees, he stating he would not return them, that they were in Mexico and hung up on me. I notified my bank which has initiated a recall of these funds but advised me that if Vector Casa de Bolsa refuses I will have little recourse.  Please let me know if you have any advice to return my badly needed money.


Got same call today from Brokerage Alliance, NY and told that my share is worth of $850. They gave me vidanta fiance department phone number to claim Book Entry # and Private Placement Memorandum. Luckly with your posting and my call to vidanta membership, I found out that they are scams. Please be aware of this ongoing scam...https://www.sec.gov/oiea/investor-alerts-and-bulletins/fbi-and-oiea-warn-public-fraudsters-are-targeting-owners


----------

